# Windows 7 Media center alternatives?



## white phantom (Nov 6, 2011)

Hiya guys 

First off sorry if this is the wrong section wasn't sure if it should be here or general discussion tbh 

Anyways been using windows media center for a good year i'd say and starting to get fed up with it, sometimes i pause a program and it loses the track of places if i say for instance fast forward on to far and try and rewind it turns the screen black however the sound still plays. The only way to fix this seems to be to constantly pause and play the video and also navigate in and out the guide till it works again, this along with another couple of small niggles has annoyed me enough to go look for something else

So anybody got a good alternative to media center that will also work with a remote control? btw i have a PEAK dual tuner digital card (bought along time ago for about 20 quid still doing fine )

Thanks guys

White


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm going to assume that want you want is a program to run with tv tuner card, given that that was not explicitly stated...


Assuming such: Myth TV and GB-PVR are nice, assuming that you have a compatable card.  

Assuming not: Media Player Classic and Zoomplayer are good options.  Zoomplayer definitely supports some remotes, and MPC can support remotes with the appropriate plugins.


You also need to check if the files themselves aren't damaged.  I've had several instances where corrupted time information screws up a video when I seek through it.


----------



## white phantom (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply

yeah sorry shall clear it up a bit then

Yes i would like a program that would be compatiable with a dual digital pci tuner made by peak  (this card )

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0018D8J60/?tag=tec053-21

I would also like it to work (if possible) with the remote control that comes with the tuner card itself, it works off of a small infrared reciever plugged directly into the card with drivers installed in windows, this remote works in windows MCE but not all buttons work main ones that are needed such as play and pause all do

i have also tried peaks own software that came with the card but less just say it wasn't upto media center standard with mixed up channel lists and useless guides 

as for the files thats a new one on me what would be the best way to check and rectify the files are ok i have also only recently reinstalled windows a month back and this problem was persistant the machine also has had new and more ram added and the drives are fine and well cared for (defrags, clearups, checkdisks e.t.c). so it must be a media center problem?

shall look these option up though mate thanks


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 6, 2011)

http://all-streaming-media.com/repair-broken-media/fix-broken-windows-media.htm  the asftools link

It has fixed files in the following formats; .wmv, .mpg, and .avi.

Honestly, media center programs are a crap shoot.  None of them work 100%, and the packaged software is generally absolute crap.  After fussing with a tuner card for over a month I discovered that one setting can change everything drastically, while others do nothing...~sigh~

Best of luck to you.


----------

